# The Dude's SSS Meatballs



## the dude abides (Jan 16, 2010)

Smoked, Sweet & Savory Meatballs. Fire It Up was talking about meatball recipies the other day and had me craving a batch myself. Perfect tasty and filling appetizer for football today. And I've got enough left over for sammies and what not later on. 

Ingredients.
2.5 lbs Ground Chuck
1 lb Fresh Ground Pork Sausage
1 sleeve Keebler Toasteds Onion Flavored Crackers
2 Large Eggs
2 TBS Soy Sauce
2 TBS Worchestshire Sauce
1/4 Sweet yellow onion
1 Crushed Clove Garlic
1/4 c. Bacon Bits (was supposed to be real bacon but realized I didn't have any)







I apologize, I'm not on my qview game today. Forgot to take a couple of pictures along the way.

Started by sauteing the onion and garlic in a little bit of oil. Threw the bacon bits in at the last minute. 
(Sorry no pict of this)

Then everyone into a bowl for a good hand mixing











Rolled these into little balls about golf ball size.






Ended up with about 40 total.

Threw these on the WSM running about 275* for about an hour with a couple of small chunks of oak.

While they were smoking away I started the sweet sauce.
1/2 c. White Karo Corn Syrup
1.5 c. Ketchup
4 TBS Yellow Mustard
2 TBS Soy Sauce
1 TBS Worchestshire Sauce






Mix all ingredients in a pan on stovetop over medium heat. Heat just until it starts to bubble.






And there ya go. The Dude's Smoked, Sweet & Savory Meatballs. Hope everyone gives it a try. But I'll warn ya, the sauce is pretty darned sweet.

Thanks for checking out my latest smoke.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 16, 2010)

Oops, forgot the presentation shot







Enjoy!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

nice dude, I like the onion cracker, and bacon twist...


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 16, 2010)

I am going to be making some of these!!!


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 16, 2010)

I like sweet.   Good looking meatballs.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad the recent talk got you in the mood to smoke some goodness 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Sauce sounded good but you know what makes everything better...some chipotle!  Bet that would have worked great in the sauce with the sweetness.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks pal, everything is better with bacon!

Do it!  They are really good.  I use the same recipie for my meatloaf.

You're welcome.  I'm not a fan of hot stuff, so the sweet is good.

Thanks for bringing this up.  Yeah, I figured you'd need to add some heat to them.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 17, 2010)

that seems to be common thought here on SMF...


----------



## seenred (Jan 17, 2010)

Lookin' Good, Dude!  Somebody pass me a plate!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Seen.  Still got a couple dozen left.  Now vacupacked and in the freezer.  

Love your avatar


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice job there dude!!! wish i was there


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 17, 2010)

Lookin good Dude.  Like the cracker twist.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 17, 2010)

Those look great Dude -


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Man Jay they look great and I like the recipe it sounds really good too. Why didnt you entry them intoo the throwdown for Janurary.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 17, 2010)

YUMMY!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Mark, but I can't, I'm a judge.

Thanks BigTrain74, ShooterRick, Scarbelly and Brohnson.  Much appreciated.


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 18, 2010)

Those look good,,, Guess it is meatball weekend...


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Rio, yeah I guess it was.  Fire It Up was looking for meatball recipies a week or so ago.  I think that got some wheels turning.  I know it did for me.


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 18, 2010)

As always you are right in my wheelhouse. Looks great bet there are no leftovers.


----------



## treegje (Jan 18, 2010)

Man those look good ,excellent job


----------



## mgnorcal (Jan 18, 2010)

Ingredients.
2.5 lbs Ground Chuck
1 lb Fresh Ground Pork Sausage

Is that Pork a breakfast/country style sausage?

I'd like to try the recipe, but the type of pork (plain ground pork, italian sausage (sweet or spicy), or variations on breakfast sausage) will change things I suspect.


----------



## pignit (Jan 18, 2010)

*Shweeeeeet!*
*





*


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

MGNorCal,
Just plain 'ol ground pork sausage.


----------



## dublin chas (Oct 12, 2014)

These things are AWESOME!!!!! :yahoo::first:  
I seen your recipe yesterday and decided to try it. 
I haven't tried the sauce yet, but I will soon. 
Thanks for sharing. 

DC


----------



## b-one (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks like some great meatballs!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 12, 2014)

I think it's great when old threads are resurrected and brought back to the forefront ...    Thumbs Up


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Nov 2, 2014)

Just tried these with a slight twist.  I could not find the onion crackers so I used a sleeve of Ritz cracker and added about a fourth pack of Lipton Onion Soup mix.  Served them with Sweet Baby Ray's.  Everyone absolutely loved them.  Even my wife who rarely eats meat.  Saved in Evernote.  Will be doing this again soon.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm glad this one got bumped up.  I made them tonight for the family thanksgiving lunch tomorrow.  Since the turkey and a ham were already taken care of I wanted to do something different.  Made the meatballs with Ritz and the rest as per the recipe but opted for a scratch gravy instead of the sauce.  All baked up and sitting in the crock pot to be taken out of the fridge in the morning and heated for the trip to the family gathering.  I've saved this one to the PDF index for use again.

Thanks for the recipe Dude!!!!


----------



## dward51 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just a follow up. 

If you have not tried The Dude's Meatballs, you should!!!!   I have been told that I am now the official meatball master for our extended family.  Only variation I did was to use Ritz crackers and I messed up and used both the Lipton soup mix and the chopped & sauteed onion with the bacon bits tossed in with the onions at the last minuted.  Baked the meatballs in the oven then transferred to the crock pot with gravy (made ahead the night before, refrigerated in the crock pot overnight with gravy and then reheated about 3 hours before lunch, easy....). Used both pan drippings (fat skimmed off of course) and beef broth to make the scratch gravy.  Well worth the effort and I will be making these again for Christmas.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Dec 15, 2014)

Duuuuuude !!!   Made me hungry  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"The Dude abides. I don't know about you but I take comfort in that. It's good knowin' he's out there. The Dude. Takin' 'er easy for all us sinners. Shoosh. I sure hope he makes the finals...."


----------

